

Ask HN: How much did John Carmack make? - malanj

John joined Oculus Rift in August last year in what seems to have been a very smart financial move. Does anyone know how much equity he had in the company?
======
valarauca1
Oculus Rift hasn't disclosed how much ownership was transfered in its Series A
and Series B funding [1]. Also Carmac's Salary, and possible investment isn't
disclosed [2]. John Carmac is estimated to be worth ~4 million [3], source
seem to agree.

<pure speculation>

His salary wasn't disclosed, but with 75million being spent in Series B
funding it seems unlikely he was a major investor. Any equity he had was
likely given partially as compensation for his position.

</pure speculation>

[1] [http://www.oculusvr.com/press/oculus-vr-raises-75m-in-
series...](http://www.oculusvr.com/press/oculus-vr-raises-75m-in-series-b-to-
make-virtual-reality-a-commercial-reality/)

[2] [http://www.oculusvr.com/press/john-carmack-joins-oculus-
vr-a...](http://www.oculusvr.com/press/john-carmack-joins-oculus-vr-as-chief-
technology-officer/)

[3] [http://ewallstreeter.com/john-d-carmack-net-
worth-2158/](http://ewallstreeter.com/john-d-carmack-net-worth-2158/)

~~~
malanj
I would think that as CTO he would have at least 1% equity [1]. If that's the
case then he has increased his net worth by about $20m.

<also pure speculation>

[1] [http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2007/06/what-are-
typical...](http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2007/06/what-are-typical-
compensation-numbers.html)

~~~
codemonkeymike
To jump on the pure speculation band wagon, I've herd from 1-5% for CTO's
after 8 digit VC investments. Jason Roberts (Co-host of techzing) once said he
was offered >1% <10% (but more towards the low side) equity for a CTO position
after series A funding in Uber.

